# Need to find new home for my bunny (MA)



## jcavic1989 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi everyone, it pains me to have to give away my bunny but my boyfriend is allergic to the hair and has asthma attacks from it daily. We have tried everything for the past year. Hepa filters, allerpet, etc. At this point we want to find Poopah a good home with at least 1 other bunny with someone who has a lot of experience and knowledge on rabbits. Poopah is a white/gray mini lop. He is litter trained and neutered. He is also very loving and loves being rubbed. He is 1 1/2 yrs old. We are in massachusetts. Please let me know if your interested. P.s this is not easy for us.











Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## coco_puffs (Sep 22, 2013)

What a sweetie! You should try to find a rescue place or foster home - not that he needs rescuing but folks who run rescue operations tend to really care where the bun is going. And you obviously do, too.

The place we got our four rescue buns from said if for any reason we can't keep them, they are to go back to her.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 22, 2013)

Aww.. I hope you can find a good home. Are you sure it is the bunny and not the hay that is causing the asthma attacks? Oftentimes it is the hay that is the culprit.


----------



## jcavic1989 (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes we have changed hays and tried everything possible. Unfortunately i have asked some local rescues and they won't take him in. They said they only take abandoned rabbits. I will keep trying just very hard to let him go.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## CharlotteBBunny (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi I'm from ma to. I'm actually looking to adopt another rabbit where in ma are you located? 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## jcavic1989 (Sep 22, 2013)

Im in burlington ma


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## CharlotteBBunny (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh I'm near Springfield. he is adorable! Did you try the house rabbit network they are in Woburn which I think is kinda near you 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## jcavic1989 (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes i am right by there. They will not take him because they only take rescues.  you are not too far from me maybe like 1 hour. How many bunnies do you have now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## CharlotteBBunny (Sep 22, 2013)

That's to bad they won't take him. I have 1 female lion lop named Charlotte she's just under a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## jcavic1989 (Sep 23, 2013)

AWW what a cutie! is she an indoor bun?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 24, 2013)

ray: wish we were closer. We changed to orchard grass and I use Advair.


----------



## CharlotteBBunny (Sep 24, 2013)

She is indoor she's a sweet girl! Looks like it would be about 1 1/2 hour away really wish you were closer I would love to meet him! Good luck I know it must be hard to have to give him up 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## jcavic1989 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the support !!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## briennap (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello, I'm from CT and I was looking to adopt a bun that was neutered which I see your little guy is &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;. This thread is from a while ago have you found a home for him yet or is he still available to look at?

Also- I have a 2 year old unspayed female Rex..now I'm not worried about her getting pregnant obviously since he's fixed but will they have trouble bonding because of gender and one being neutered/one not??


----------



## selbert (Dec 25, 2013)

I would definitely recommend getting her neutered, the hormones can make bonding difficult. Also spaying females that aren't used for breeding reduces the chances of cancer by 50%, though I know in some areas this can be expensive. I think I've heard on previous forums that you can take them to shelters, but I'm not sure as I'm from the UK. 
I hope this works out for you and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## jcavic1989 (May 20, 2014)

Would you still be interested?


----------

